# Fisrt Time to North Dakota Hunting



## JJCards (Sep 29, 2007)

Hello All,
The week of Oct. 12th is when I'll be in North Dakota. I have a group of six guys coming with me. My question is, we are hunting 60 miles south fo Fargo. I forgot the name of the town we are staying at, all I remember is that it 60 south of Fargo. What types of ducks are in that area and what about other birds are there too. Any help would great.
Thanks
JJ


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

60 miles might be in SD. But anyway there are tons of coots and shovelers. Shoot'em up. :beer:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

The week of October 12th may be after the Blue-winged teal leave, it may be hard to find large concentrations of teal, gadwalls, and shovelers in one area. Put on some miles and I'm sure you could find a decent pothole or two.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Find a few big sunflower fields close together and you may just have the blackbird shoot of all time.


----------



## JJCards (Sep 29, 2007)

Thank you guys for the info. I hope I can post the town we are going to soon. But this info helps a lot.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

JJ,

Don't listen to the a;;wipes above uke: They one thing you will want to do is SCOUT SCOUT SCOUT! Every evening you should be looking for "new" birds to shoot the next morning. STAY OFF THE ROOSTING WATER! We as citizins of NORTH DAKOTA also want to shoot them and when you shoot the roost's the birds find new water to live at. Think of it this way, if someone came into your home and started shooting at you , you would find a new house, YET if someone shot at you at the "resturaunt" you would just find a new place to eat at. There are ALOT of geese in that area. Don't plan on staying at one town, plan on packing up and moving to where the ducks are. :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

ej4prmc said:


> JJ,
> 
> Don't listen to the a;;wipes above uke: They one thing you will want to do is SCOUT SCOUT SCOUT! Every evening you should be looking for "new" birds to shoot the next morning. STAY OFF THE ROOSTING WATER! We as citizins of NORTH DAKOTA also want to shoot them and when you shoot the roost's the birds find new water to live at. Think of it this way, if someone came into your home and started shooting at you , you would find a new house, YET if someone shot at you at the "resturaunt" you would just find a new place to eat at. There are ALOT of geese in that area. Don't plan on staying at one town, plan on packing up and moving to where the ducks are. :beer:


Besides calling everyone a$$wipes I would say that is pretty accurate.


----------



## JJCards (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks ej, I will take that info to heart and respect the roosting waters. On my first post I didn't know the name of the town. While I got the name and we are staying in the town of Enderlin. How is the hunting there and what is pheasant hunting there? That is a request from an other guy going with us on this trip
Thanks
JJ


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

JJCards said:


> Thanks ej, I will take that info to heart and respect the roosting waters. On my first post I didn't know the name of the town. While I got the name and we are staying in the town of Enderlin. How is the hunting there and what is pheasant hunting there? That is a request from an other guy going with us on this trip
> Thanks
> JJ


JJ

There are both ducks and pheasants around provided you put in the time to scout and gather permission. Arrive early and plan on spending a full day doing so.

Please review all of the sticky topics at the top of the Duck Hunting forum in regards to asking about specific questions about specific locations, bird numbers etc...

The guys here have been respecting the owner and moderators wishes thus far about not giving negative replies to these types of questions. You are now pushing the issue continuing to request information like this.

This year we are providing the following when someone comes to Nodak Outdoors requesting this type of information:



> We recommend that new visitors to the site use the search box on the home page when first looking for information on areas in ND (click here (see upper left side). Almost every question has been asked before, and Google has archived every one of the threads.
> 
> We also have 2 fantastic threads full of information on exactly what you're looking for including water conditions, restrictions, maps, etc:
> 
> ...


To the Nodak Outdoors members who have held off replying...

Thank you!

Ryan
Nodak Outdoors Moderator


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

Wingmaster said:


> 60 miles might be in SD. But anyway there are tons of coots and shovelers. Shoot'em up. :beer:


Are coots and shovelers good eating?...i guess i have never had the intention of shooting them because i didnt find my stomack telling me to like i would shoot mallards and geese.?.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

There's a big sunflower seed processing plant just SE of Enderlin. Hunting in close proximity would yeild an unriveled Blackbird shoot. Body count would resemble that of an Argentinian Dove shoot.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Horsager
I just about spit sprite all over the computer screen. Too funny man. :toofunny:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

My post wasn't sarcastic. I'm completely serious there probably aren't going to be huge numbers of mallards and the Blue-Winged Teal are probably gone. What kind of hunting are you doing JJ? I assumed potholes, I guess if you are hunting bigwater I won't be able to respond, not an area of expertise. Let's say you put on the miles and find a good slough, my predicted bag limit for a 3-man pothole hunt at that date would be:
3 Mallards
6 Gadwalls
3 Green-winged teal
1 Pintail
2 Northern Shovelers (unless you specifically avoid them)

It's a good mixed bag of all ducks that are completely fine. Go through all my posts I have nothing against gadwalls, teal, and shovelers. They are probably the best tasting of all the ducks. Go get them.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

i am familiar with the area you will be hunting and depending on the time of year....it can be excellent. You should be satisfied with the amount of puddle ducks to the SW of that area. There is some public land in that area that could offer some good waterfowling but put on some miles scouting and you will find'em.


----------



## JJCards (Sep 29, 2007)

Goose, I think we will be doing pothole hunting. Thank you guys for all the info here on this forum. I know I have asked a lot of question and maybe I have over extented my welcome here, but all the info you all have posted here will help out.
Thanks Again
JJ


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

ej4prmc said:


> JJ,
> 
> They one thing you will want to do is SCOUT SCOUT SCOUT! Every evening you should be looking for "new" birds to shoot the next morning. STAY OFF THE ROOSTING WATER! We as citizins of NORTH DAKOTA also want to shoot them and when you shoot the roost's the birds find new water to live at. Think of it this way, if someone came into your home and started shooting at you , you would find a new house, YET if someone shot at you at the "resturaunt" you would just find a new place to eat at. There are ALOT of geese in that area. Don't plan on staying at one town, plan on packing up and moving to where the ducks are. :beer:


What he said!

This weekend I was very pleasantly suprised (not really) by a couple guys with red and white plates busting up a roost that people have been working birds in the fields out of every weekend since sept. 1st. I was shocked it made it that long. Funny thing was as we were driving up to it to see if the birds were back on it yet we were discussing how NR's weren't any worse the R's when it comes to roost busting.

Good luck JJ. Put in your scouting time, and respect the the people and land around you and you'll have a great time.


----------

